
Show HN: Powir – open-source windows based power and battery monitoring tool - slapbot
https://powir.slapbot.me/
======
slapbot
Hey everyone! For anyone wondering what is this tool and why we need it..

I'd like to wind back couple of weeks ago when I was looking for battery
monitoring/analyzing tool and was shocked to find that there existed no such
tool on the market, so I decided to build one for myself!

Powir is a tool designed to help people evaluate their power and battery
condition of their windows based systems. It achieves the goal by showcasing
various metrics collected from the system and doing statistics to formulate an
overall benchmark of your system.

Some of its features include:

\- 100% portable app with no installations required: download and run! \-
Provides you with a simple and clean UI to list your battery and system
information. \- Shows you the trend in battery capacity as well estimate life
since the OS was installed. \- Ability to export all the data via various
formats: PDF (app), JSON (processed), HTML (original report)

I've launched it on ProductHunt as well:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/powir](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/powir)

App is completely open source and available on Github at:
[https://github.com/SlapBot/powir/](https://github.com/SlapBot/powir/)

